# MSI @ Dreamhack Leipzig 2016



## MSI-News (19. Februar 2016)

Die Dreamhack ist eine der erfolgreichsten LAN-Partys weltweit. 
Mit der Dreamhack Leipzig kam die Serie Ende Januar das erste Mal nach Deutschland. Klar, dass MSI bei dem Großevent nicht fehlen durfte. Der MSI-Stand in der DreamExpo Area war ständig gut besucht und lud zu vielen spannenden Aktionen ein!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An allen drei Dreamhack-Tagen konnten Gamer sich bei MSI zum Beispiel im CS:GO-Turnier mit dem amtierenden deutschen Meister PENTA Sports messen. Dazu gab es Gewinnspiele und eine Ausstellung der neuesten MSI-Gaming-Notebooks inklusive aller Modelle der Heroes of the Storm Sonderedition. Etwas fürs Auge war auch die Cosplay Competition am Samstag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Tournament mit PENTA Sports*
CS:GO-Spieler konnten sich am MSI-Stand dem amtierenden deutschen Meister PENTA Sports stellen. Damit jeder eine Chance hatte, spielten die Besucher im Mixturnier zusammen mit den PENTA Sports Spielern in einer Mannschaft um spannende Gewinnpreise. Besonders beliebt: Nach den Matches standen die Spieler noch für ein Meet & Greet, Fotos und Autogramme zur Verfügung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die bekannte Moderatorin Soe führte gekonnt durch das Programm.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KoenigindesOstens (8. März 2016)

War dabei! Mehr Give-Aways wäre cool!! haha


----------

